# Who Is Doing What in 2018



## Forest Meister

Or maybe more appropriately: Who would like to do what, in 2018?

For the first time since I started my second career I can honestly say I am at a loss on deciding what to do and where to go next fall. Got some bonus points for a few species in two or three states but a person cannot count on getting drawn for any of those tags. I also have some PPs for several species in a couple states and may try for a tag but have some time to make that decision.

So, besides having an interest in what adventures others are planning for next fall, I have ulterior motives. If something sounds interesting I may look into it! FM


----------



## Namrock

Going to try my best to get back out to South Dakota for an East River archery hunt in 2018.(still have to talk my wife into that). My guys out there said that their fish & game dept have been talking recently about changing it from basically over the counter for non resident archery tags, to a preference point draw system.


----------



## steelyspeed

Leaving tomorrow for Mule deer hunt in Sonora Mexico, story coming soon...

September DIY caribou hunt on the Dalton Highway...


----------



## anon09082020

I will be going where the draw takes me. Hoping I will pull an archery elk tag in New Mexico since I haven't been yet. Still don't have enough points for Nevada, Utah, Zona, or Wyoming (at least for a good unit). 

If all else fails I will be back in Colorado on a guaranteed draw unit. I stay away from Idaho/Montana, don't want to deal with Grizz while being solo. 

Also have Texas lined up for a mixed bag centered around hogs, hopefully with barberry sheep involved.


----------



## bignuge

Wyo deer hunt for me. Possible Iowa deer hunt if I draw. Possible South Dakota pheasant hunt


----------



## bwlacy

Colorado diy back country archery Elk. Planning on packing in for 10 or 11 days. Time to get back in shape


----------



## The Doob

End of Feb - Devil' Lake for perch/walleye
April - Lake Erie for walleye
Sept - Colorado muzzle loader for Mule deer
Sept - Montana archery elk/deer
Dec- Texas for deer/pigs
Dec - sea ducks
Jan 2019 - bankruptcy (with a smile) jk


----------



## welder72

I plan on returning to the U P for deer hunting again next year.


----------



## antzilla

Nothing to big but doing my first out of state public land hunt in ohio.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

More than likely back to South Dakota to hunt pheasants with both of my boys and our new German Shorthair. If we can finish all the bison meat from the one I shot last month, I’ll probably head back west to shoot another. The meat is that good.


----------



## shanny28757

Spring black bear hunt in Alaska. Plus I'd like to pull together something for the fall but it will have to be September or late November/December and only a long weekend. Kind of stumped, but my available window and vacation days are limited.


----------



## pigeon

Jan : Osolated turkey hunt Mexico 
May: Iowa turkey
Sep: Newfoundland moose
Dec: Iowa deer


----------



## WMU05

May: Wisconsin Trout Fishing
Sept: WY archery elk (guided) in the Bridger-Teton National Forest
Nov: Undecided if returning to my IL public land deer spot


----------



## slwayne

Probably a NE Nebraska turkey hunt in April.


----------



## Wandering arrows

Zone 4 Iowa archery, we have 4 points going into this year so we should be good


----------



## Mr. Botek

Pike spearing trip to Montana and North Dakota in late February. 
Annual dove hunt in Indiana 1 September. 
Northern Maine Grouse Hunt in October.


----------



## FREEPOP

Sept in CO for mule deer


----------



## MallardMaster

Wow! Seeing all of these great adventures makes me want to go on some of my own. I suppose I will need to bring the checkbook to the SCI Auction this year and do some spirited bidding and see what I can come home with.
Nothing planned for 2018 as it is another year of putting in for PP's.


----------



## Chromelander

February snowgoose hunt in Arkansas.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Mr. Botek said:


> Pike spearing trip to Montana and North Dakota in late February.
> Annual dove hunt in Indiana 1 September.
> Northern Maine Grouse Hunt in October.


Where bouts in Montana are going spearing?


----------



## Mr. Botek

WILDCATWICK said:


> Where bouts in Montana are going spearing?


Lake Elwell. It also goes by the name Tiber.


----------



## Forest Meister

MallardMaster said:


> Wow! Seeing all of these great adventures makes me want to go on some of my own. I suppose I will need to bring the checkbook to the SCI Auction this year and do some spirited bidding and see what I can come home with.
> Nothing planned for 2018 as it is another year of putting in for PP's.


In the words of Ben Franklin: "Never put off until tomorrow what you can do today." FM


----------



## roo

Alaska caribou and Ohio deer for me this year. Wouldn't mind making it west to Colorado again this year but will probably be 2019


----------



## deepwoods

I'll be in New Mexico elk hunting this October.


----------



## Hunting18

June- Dubreuilville Canada Walleye Fishing
September- Elk Hunting Colorado (if everything pans out)
September- Bear Hunt Canada
Late Season- Probably should spend at least a little time with the other half.:banghead3


----------



## Bucman

May through August - walleye Saginaw bay 
Illinois bow & gun whitetail 
Ohio whitetail


----------



## Forest Meister

Hunting18 said:


> June- Dubreuilville Canada Walleye Fishing
> September- Elk Hunting Colorado (if everything pans out)
> September- Bear Hunt Canada
> Late Season- Probably should spend at least a little time with the other half.:banghead3


Ever thought of changing the walleye fishing to late September or October? I understand the grouse hunting is outstanding up there. FM


----------



## Hunting18

Forest Meister said:


> Ever thought of changing the walleye fishing to late September or October? I understand the grouse hunting is outstanding up there. FM


I have been up there in September and October, but never grouse hunted. I have to imagine it'd be like shooting fish in a barrel, they are everywhere up there. Last time I was there in October we got a foot of snow.

My Uncle owns a cabin so I can go anytime, just makes it's hard during deer season in Michigan!


----------



## DoubleJay

Heading to KS for a quail hunt with my Brittany next week
Hitting Simcoe for perch in late February
Vertical jigging eyes on the DR: Mar-Apr-May
Trolling eyes on LE: May-Jun
Crankbaiting Smallies on LSC: Jun
Trolling Eyes and Bows, ON waters of LE: Jul-Aug
Perch! MI waters of LE: Sep-Oct
Timber doodle hunting in MI: Sep
Bow hunt Whitetails MI: Oct
Pheasant hunt in MT: Oct
Jigging eyes Sag Bay & River: Nov-Dec
Rifle hunt Whitetails: Nov
KS pheasant & quail: Nov-Dec
Muzzleloader hunt whitetails: Dec
(I’m retired)


----------



## HevyD

April- southwest Florida tarpon fishing. October- 9th consecutive trip to west central Wisconsin for a whitetail bow hunt on public land. November- Ohio public land whitetail


----------



## brushbuster

Alaska bush, fishing and trekking trip to the Noatak preserve in August


----------



## MrFysch

Back to Kansas in December....chasing whitetail in my favorite spot ...the western UP Every weekend from October until mid November!


----------



## lreigler

Heading back to Nebraska this December for some cold weather second rut action with the muzzle loader!


----------



## hk_sl8

Chromelander said:


> February snowgoose hunt in Arkansas.


Nice! Bring plenty of ammo!


----------



## hk_sl8

Heading MT, CO, or WY with 'Tom the Chemist' for the first elk hunt for either of us. Doing OTC cow just to get out there while building up points all ove for down the road. 

Getting together Monday to work out the details and I am psyched!


----------



## don'tgoenough

Some habitat work on my own place here in Michigan, Indiana in November and December. Hopefully Devils lake ND for perch and walleye.


----------



## HTC

Late June - fishing lake trout at Superior Shoals....somewhere in the middle of Lake Superior I am told.
In addition to MI deer I have:

Mid October - Colorado 1st season either sex elk and 2nd season mule deer

Thanksgiving week - NY Adirondack whitetails


----------



## steelyspeed

HTC said:


> Late June - fishing lake trout at Superior Shoals....somewhere in the middle of Lake Superior I am told.
> In addition to MI deer I have:
> 
> Mid October - Colorado 1st season either sex elk and 2nd season mule deer
> 
> Thanksgiving week - NY Adirondack whitetails


HTC have you hunted the Adirondacks before? I’ve been thinking about switching it up with a unique whitetail hunt... lake of the woods, adirondacks, or smoky mountains.


----------



## HTC

steelyspeed said:


> HTC have you hunted the Adirondacks before? I’ve been thinking about switching it up with a unique whitetail hunt... lake of the woods, adirondacks, or smoky mountains.


All my life, my dad built a camp there 4 years before I was even a thought. Out of state license is 100.00 bucks which includes a buck and bear tag that run concurrent. How reasonable is that? We hunt 15,000 acres of private that is surrounded by 100 times that in state land. My camp sits at the bottom of the mountain below, as far as you can see is mostly open to the public and has little pressure. Big country though, it is not like hunting the SLP.


----------



## welder72

HTC said:


> All my life, my dad built a camp there 4 years before I was even a thought. Out of state license is 100.00 bucks which includes a buck and bear tag that run concurrent. How reasonable is that? We hunt 15,000 acres of private that is surrounded by 100 times that in state land. My camp sits at the bottom of the mountain below, as far as you can see is mostly open to the public and has little pressure. Big country though, it is not like hunting the SLP.


BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!
How does the deer hunting compare to the U.P. ?


----------



## Ontario Gunner

Alberta rifle elk, and if my points carry over from when I lived there... I will draw a bull moose tag for the same unit..


----------



## iLiveInTrees

Finally time to bowhunt in Iowa! Been waiting 3+ years can't wait til November!


----------



## HTC

welder72 said:


> BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!
> How does the deer hunting compare to the U.P. ?


I have been to the UP a bunch but never hunted there, so some specualtion here. The deer density per square mile is low so that is probably about the same. The terrain is either up or down.....Pine swamps, rivers, ponds and vast stetches of maple, ash, beech and cherry. If you are looking for oaks you are in the wrong place, if you are looking for granite boulders you hit the motherload. Like the UP, rough winters is the biggest factor on the deer herd. Little to no agriculture in the heart of the mountains. Opening day in the adirondacks is pretty much meaningless. Unlike the SLP there just is not the pressure and the area so vast that the deer don't change up their routines. It is a long season, it always opens the 3rd Saturday in October and runs into December. Most guys wait until the second half of November so the leaves are all down and there is some snow. The up side, bucks have a chance to grow here...and some big boys are taken off from our place every year. Like the UP, the pictures from back in the 40's and 50's are cool. 10 -15 really big bucks strapped to several old cars and everyone wearing old woolrich jackets.


----------



## buckykm1

i'll be chasing Elk some place in October, just don't know where yet ?. depends on what I draw ?.

Kevin


----------



## dhosera

So Far:
May - Ontario Fishing Superior Steel
May (End - June) - African Plains Game Safari 
September - Alaska (Fly-in Caribou w/Chance @ Grizzly) 
November - Illinois Bowhunt Rut 
November (End) - North Dakota to chase Mule Deer


----------



## steelyspeed

dhosera said:


> So Far:
> May - Ontario Fishing Superior Steel
> May (End - June) - African Plains Game Safari
> September - Alaska (Fly-in Caribou w/Chance @ Grizzly)
> November - Illinois Bowhunt Rut
> November (End) - North Dakota to chase Mule Deer


You sir are living the dream. Looking forward to your hunt reports.


----------



## brushbuster

dhosera said:


> So Far:
> May - Ontario Fishing Superior Steel
> May (End - June) - African Plains Game Safari
> September - Alaska (Fly-in Caribou w/Chance @ Grizzly)
> November - Illinois Bowhunt Rut
> November (End) - North Dakota to chase Mule Deer


If it were me Id do the Grizzly with a chance at caribou


----------



## hbibicoffvii

Now until September: Wife time
September: MI grouse
October: WY Antelope
November: Missouri Whitetail
December: MI Whitetail


----------



## MallardMaster

MallardMaster said:


> Wow! Seeing all of these great adventures makes me want to go on some of my own. I suppose I will need to bring the checkbook to the SCI Auction this year and do some spirited bidding and see what I can come home with.
> Nothing planned for 2018 as it is another year of putting in for PP's.


UPDATE!!!
It looks like I am heading to Newfoundland this fall and go after a moose. Not sure what exactly got my engine primed for this, but just decided to go for it! I am really looking forward to it. Big thanks to Forest Meister for giving me a hand and answering a few questions that I had!


----------



## MallardMaster

MallardMaster said:


> UPDATE!!!
> It looks like I am heading to Newfoundland this fall and go after a moose. Not sure what exactly got my engine primed for this, but just decided to go for it! I am really looking forward to it. Big thanks to Forest Meister for giving me a hand and answering a few questions that I had!


It’s official! I will be hunting with Patey and Sons in Newfoundland Sept. 30th - Oct. 7th. I’m pretty jazzed up!
My uncle is at SCI this week and almost had us a week long fishing trip in Alaska for this July, but the bidding got a little high and he decided to back out. That would’ve been sweet!


----------



## Forest Meister

MallardMaster said:


> It’s official! I will be hunting with Patey and Sons in Newfoundland Sept. 30th - Oct. 7th. I’m pretty jazzed up!
> My uncle is at SCI this week and almost had us a week long fishing trip in Alaska for this July, but the bidding got a little high and he decided to back out. That would’ve been sweet!


Man, I wish my freezers were empty, or even half full. The only way you won't come home with a bull is if don't leave camp. FM


----------



## bucko12pt

Jan-April. - Fishing and hog hunt in Florida

May. - week doing Sturgeon watch on Black River

May 20. - July 10. RV trip to Canadian Maritime Provinces with Canadian fishing

October - November. - Michigan archery and firearms

November. - Pennsylvania or Saskatchewan whitetail. 

December. - Kansas whitetail.


----------



## pigeon

MallardMaster said:


> It’s official! I will be hunting with Patey and Sons in Newfoundland Sept. 30th - Oct. 7th. I’m pretty jazzed up!
> My uncle is at SCI this week and almost had us a week long fishing trip in Alaska for this July, but the bidding got a little high and he decided to back out. That would’ve been sweet!


I’ll be hunting with them too , I’m going the 2nd week , what made u go later ? To hit the rut ?


----------



## MallardMaster

pigeon said:


> I’ll be hunting with them too , I’m going the 2nd week , what made u go later ? To hit the rut ?[/QUOTE
> They only had openings for the week that I am going and the week after. So I figured I would go the the first of October. From what I can tell, the rut is typically a couple of weeks prior to when I am going. Who knows though. Critters are funny and it could be later or even sooner.
> I do wish that I had sat and had a conversation with them at the Huntin Time Expo. More or less to just figure out what kind of an outfit that they are.


----------



## MallardMaster

They only had openings for the week that I am going and the week after. So I figured I would go the the first of October. From what I can tell, the rut is typically a couple of weeks prior to when I am going. Who knows though. Critters are funny and it could be later or even sooner. 
I do wish that I had sat and had a conversation with them at the Huntin Time Expo. More or less to just figure out what kind of an outfit that they are.


----------



## Sewey

Headed to CO for a DIY OTC archery elk hunt this September for 2 weeks. This has been a dream/goal of mine for a while now and I'm beyond excited to get out there. I've been planning/training since last year and will start to amp up the conditioning and camping/woodsmanship training this spring/summer. 

After that, all my hunting will be here at home for whitetails. I do want to scout some public land this summer and give that a try, just for a change of scenery and challenge.


----------



## pigeon

MallardMaster said:


> They only had openings for the week that I am going and the week after. So I figured I would go the the first of October. From what I can tell, the rut is typically a couple of weeks prior to when I am going. Who knows though. Critters are funny and it could be later or even sooner.
> I do wish that I had sat and had a conversation with them at the Huntin Time Expo. More or less to just figure out what kind of an outfit that they are.



Do u plan on driving or flying? To bad your not going when I’m going could have road together, Long ways to drive


----------



## kingfisher 11

3rd week of Oct: rifle deer hunt in Saskatchewan
1st week of Dec.: Rifle hunt in Saskatchewan
1st week of Nov: Archery hunt in a mid-western state somewhere?


----------



## imjon

October elk in Colorado.


----------



## Hunter1979

Texas Exotics, Hogs, and Rios in April
Antelope in Wyoming in October
Hopefully Snow Geese at some point

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Gamekeeper

Been working a lot.
Bought myself a pair of Miroku "High Pheasant" shotguns and 5 days of driven Red grouse shooting in North Yorkshire and Scotland. Heather, Loader, double guns, stone butts, the whole shebang. Oh, and at a Castle.

Then 3 more days driven pheasant, grouse, and partridge, in North Yorkshire in October.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Forest Meister said:


> Automatically tuck away a little cash every two weeks in a separate account and start planning decades ahead of retirement. FM


Every time I tuck a little cash away my wife seems to find and spend it.


----------



## Forest Meister

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Every time I tuck a little cash away my wife seems to find and spend it.


To quote Forrest Gump: "It happens". FM


----------



## Gamekeeper

I suspect the next remark will be condemned by approximately 50% of readers and acknowledged as true by 50%. And of those 50% that acknowledge, only 25% actively do anything about it. Sorry in advance Guys.

"They only spend what you give them."

So, if your sporting life is not as you wish, do something about it.
JMHO Be mad if you want,


----------



## steelyspeed

Gamekeeper said:


> I suspect the next remark will be condemned by approximately 50% of readers and acknowledged as true by 50%. And of those 50% that acknowledge, only 25% actively do anything about it. Sorry in advance Guys.
> 
> "They only spend what you give them."
> 
> So, if your sporting life is not as you wish, do something about it.
> JMHO Be mad if you want,


And I would also add, IMHO.... every trip requires come careful negotiations


----------



## kingfisher 11

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Every time I tuck a little cash away my wife seems to find and spend it.


I have the same problem, she has a better idea of how much is in my account than I do. :yikes:Thinking about moving to another bank. I do a separate direct deposit in my personal account for the trips.


----------



## brushbuster

steelyspeed said:


> And I would also add, IMHO.... every trip requires come careful negotiations


My motto, treat em rough and tell em nothin


----------



## Crawfish

Struck out in WY elk, and NM antelope and elk draws. 
Crossing my fingers for Maine moose (hoping for some of that Forest Meister luck).
If I don't draw for Maine, then probably CO OTC archery for elk.
Going to WY for deer/antelope. 
Probably skipping deer hunting in the UP for the first time in a long time.


----------



## The Doob

brushbuster said:


> My motto, treat em rough and tell em nothin


Today is my 40th wedding anniversary and that is NOT the formula I would recommend.
Treat them right and tell them something but not necessarily everything.


----------



## Forest Meister

The Doob said:


> Today is my 40th wedding anniversary and that is NOT the formula I would recommend.
> Treat them right and tell them something but not necessarily everything.


Sorry Doob, but the way this site it set up it won't allow me to press the like button more than once. FM


----------



## FREEPOP

FYI

Big Game Limited License Draw results & preference points 

*will be available June 4-8 on CPWSHOP.com*
*Don't miss the payment deadline and lose your license & preference points! Payment deadline is June 20. Please see "Important changes regarding missed payments & loss of preference points" below.  *


----------



## hk_sl8

Gamekeeper said:


> Been working a lot.
> Bought myself a pair of Miroku "High Pheasant" shotguns and 5 days of driven Red grouse shooting in North Yorkshire and Scotland. Heather, Loader, double guns, stone butts, the whole shebang. Oh, and at a Castle.
> 
> Then 3 more days driven pheasant, grouse, and partridge, in North Yorkshire in October.


Wish there was an option to “like” this one more than once. What a fantastic trip you’ve planned. Enjoy!

#birdenvy


----------



## hk_sl8

FREEPOP said:


> FYI
> 
> Big Game Limited License Draw results & preference points
> 
> *will be available June 4-8 on CPWSHOP.com*


Was notified this morning that we drew our 1st rifle cow tags for NW CO. Finally have dates and a relative location. Time to work out the details.


----------



## Gamekeeper

I typically only mention those trips that are aspirational.
That is, that anyone with a desire and a focus could achieve. Because that's what I believe it's about.

I don't mention my excursions that might fall into the irrational category.


----------



## FREEPOP

hk_sl8 said:


> Was notified this morning that we drew our 1st rifle cow tags for NW CO. Finally have dates and a relative location. Time to work out the details.


By Emai?
I checked my account there and can't find anything that would indicate that I drew anything.


----------



## Huntmaster143

FREEPOP said:


> By Emai?
> I checked my account there and can't find anything that would indicate that I drew anything.


I got my elk email last night and nothing on my deer yet. I'm in both for points, so it doesn't matter all that much to me.


----------



## FREEPOP

Huntmaster143 said:


> I got my elk email last night and nothing on my deer yet. I'm in both for points, so it doesn't matter all that much to me.


I just got an Email from them. It doesn't say anything other than they are charging me $40.
I looked at my account and nothing there either. I applied for 4 different units for archery deer, no indication of successful or unsuccessful???


----------



## Huntmaster143

FREEPOP said:


> I just got an Email from them. It doesn't say anything other than they are charging me $40.
> I looked at my account and nothing there either. I applied for 4 different units for archery deer, no indication of successful or unsuccessful???


$40 is the price of a point. Their system is still a little messed up, I got one email that said I drew my elk point and that they charged my card. Then two hours later I get one that says my card couldn't be billed. There are a bunch of people out there with this same error message, so I believe their new system has some bugs that they don't have all worked out yet. Seems to be that way every time a state switched things up.


----------



## FREEPOP

Huntmaster143 said:


> $40 is the price of a point. Their system is still a little messed up, I got one email that said I drew my elk point and that they charged my card. Then two hours later I get one that says my card couldn't be billed. There are a bunch of people out there with this same error message, so I believe their new system has some bugs that they don't have all worked out yet. Seems to be that way every time a state switched things up.


But I didn't apply for any points, only for a tag.


----------



## MrFysch

Kansas tag came in the mail yesterday....looking fwd to heading back out for rifle season!


----------



## Forest Meister

Huntmaster143 said:


> $40 is the price of a point. Their system is still a little messed up, I got one email that said I drew my elk point and that they charged my card. Then two hours later I get one that says my card couldn't be billed. There are a bunch of people out there with this same error message, so I believe their new system has some bugs that they don't have all worked out yet. Seems to be that way every time a state switched things up.


I got the same two emails you received concerning my elk point and a few minutes ago yet another email apologizing for the error.

My deer point came through the same way, saying my card could not be charged so I will wait for them to correct that too rather than wait on hold for over a half hour like I did with the elk issue.FM


----------



## The Doob

We got drawn for muzzle loader Mule deer in the area around Vail. I received an e-mail receipt showing that they had charged my credit card for the deer tag. Guess I was the lucky one and avoided the screw up.


----------



## HTC

I received my elk email Monday night and my mule deer one last night. License fees for both were charged to my card without issue. I was carrying 2 elk points and 3 mule deer points going in so I was fairly certain given drawing history. I will be hunting elk in the 1st season limited rifle. Take a short 2 day break and go after muleys in the 2nd season. Both are in the San Juans down in the SW corner of the state.


----------



## FREEPOP

Doesn't appear that we drew a tag for mule deer. We'll take a look and see if there's any left overs and if there's not, we'll get an over the counter elk tag.

However it shakes out, we're headed west for an adventure.


----------



## HTC

HTC said:


> I received my elk email Monday night and my mule deer one last night. License fees for both were charged to my card without issue. I was carrying 2 elk points and 3 mule deer points going in so I was fairly certain given drawing history. * I will be hunting elk *in the 1st season limited rifle. Take a short 2 day break and go after muleys in the 2nd season. Both are *in the San Juans down in the SW corner of the state.*


So with the North Korea summit and other news dominating not sure if everyone knows but they have a couple of fires burning NW of Durango right now. The Burro fire I have been keeping an eye on the past couple days.....it started Friday and is growing fast....it is about 4 miles from our cabin now. 

https://durangoherald.com/articles/227878


----------



## The Doob

Per our outfitter, the fire is @ 30 miles from our prospective camp. We have discussed Alternatives if in fact is does encroach upon our hunting destination


----------



## Forest Meister

Struck out again for New Hampshire Moose on Friday. Also struck out for Montana moose today, BUT the results were different for Montana sheep, WooHoo! A float trip through the Missouri Breaks should be a real adventure and the fishing should be good too. FM


----------



## steelyspeed

Wait what?!?! Congrats!!! What unit will you be hunting?


----------



## Huntmaster143

Sweet tag to draw!! Congrats! I struck out on everything in Montana. Can't wait for your story!


----------



## MallardMaster

Forest Meister said:


> Struck out again for New Hampshire Moose on Friday. Also struck out for Montana moose today, BUT the results were different for Montana sheep, WooHoo! A float trip through the Missouri Breaks should be a real adventure and the fishing should be good too. FM


Well who cares about losing out on moose tags when you can go sheep hunting in Montana. Very nice pull!! That is going to be a fantastic adventure!


----------



## WMU05

Forest Meister said:


> Struck out again for New Hampshire Moose on Friday. Also struck out for Montana moose today, BUT the results were different for Montana sheep, WooHoo! A float trip through the Missouri Breaks should be a real adventure and the fishing should be good too. FM


What!?!?!?! You drew a Missouri Breaks Bighorn Sheep tag!?!?!?! The odds for those units are worse than 1/1000. You are one lucky SOB. 

Good for you!


----------



## Forest Meister

WMU05 said:


> What!?!?!?! You drew a Missouri Breaks Bighorn Sheep tag!?!?!?! The odds for those units are worse than 1/1000. You are one lucky SOB.
> 
> Good for you!


"Thank you, thank you, thank you" (quoting Gomer Pyle). I believe you may be the first person ever to place "lucky" in front of SOB when making reference to me.

1000 to 1 odds? Not even close. Getting a sheep tag in the Breaks is much easier than that, much easier. And now...…..the rest of the story: Sheep had never been on my long term bucket list but not so long ago I got a yen to experience a sheep hunt while I still could. Being of middle age (that's my story and I'm sticking to it) I thought my only option would be taking out a second mortgage and hunt in BC. That, of course, was definitely not in the cards. 

It was depressing to look at the out west statistics but eventually it dawned on me that I might experience the adventure of a sheep hunt without breaking the bank if I was willing to try for a ewe. At that point the research began. What I discovered was that there were areas offering tags that I would not have to wait forever to get. Sealing the deal for the Missouri Breaks was my half century long intrigue with the Lewis and Clark expedition and finding out there was an outfitter that offered reasonably priced float trips. Putting everything together: I could hunt sheep, not break the bank, see a sliver of the unspoiled west that Lewis and Clark experienced circa 1805, and hopefully find out if sheep are really the best eating of the many species of wild game found in America. FM


----------



## anon09082020

Didn't end up drawing a damn thing. So...

I paid up and bought an unit wide landowner tag for Unit 45 Archery Elk. I had a Mule Deer tag that was a guaranteed draw for that unit already and will most likely stash an OTC bear tag also.

Got a hold of someone with pack horses so I am getting dropped off in the Pecos Wilderness for some solo fun.

Congrats to everyone that drew, and holy cow on a Breaks Sheep tag, what a tag.


----------



## Rickflint

Mike da Carpenter said:


> More than likely back to South Dakota to hunt pheasants with both of my boys and our new German Shorthair. If we can finish all the bison meat from the one I shot last month, I’ll probably head back west to shoot another. The meat is that good.


Mike, where did you go to shoot your bison? I am looking for a bison for plan "B" this year if the Canadian border stays closed.


----------

